# Lyft app asking for my SS#



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Doesn't seem right considering they just emailed me saying they'll never ask for personal info. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes. My email came from Checkr. They said said I needed To fill out a Questionnaire for an annual background 
on behalf of Lyft. First question was please enter you full SS number. 
Nope.
I email Lyft and they told me the would find out what's up.
I get the same Checkr email the next day. Same thing only with a threat of deactivation if I didn't comply within 10 days.
Emailed Lyft again. Same reply.
This goes on for the 10 days and then nothing happened until about a week later and Yes, deactivated.
Knowing how Lyft is I signed up at Uber. Never missed a day.
About 6 weeks later I go to the hub(or whatever they call it) and got it fixed.
I still had to give checkr all they asked for but I knew it was legit.
I'm still PO'd 2 years later.
Moral : Go to the hub to be sure.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes, Lyft will randomly ask me to "verify my identity" in the driver app when I am trying to log on and asks for either my SS or drivers license number... don't know why, it is a little creepy and stupid but it's always been in the app, not an email, and always blocking me from logging on randomly while I am already driving (switching from uber to lyft) so I just punch it in and keep rolling...


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yes, Lyft will randomly ask me to "verify my identity" in the driver app when I am trying to log on and asks for either my SS or drivers license number... don't know why, it is a little creepy and stupid but it's always been in the app, not an email, and always blocking me from logging on randomly while I am already driving (switching from uber to lyft) so I just punch it in and keep rolling...


Alright. So the app hasn't been compromised.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Real FM Steve said:


> I still had to give checkr all they asked for but I knew it was legit.
> ...
> Moral : Go to the hub to be sure.


Did "all they asked for" include your SS?

What is this "hub" you speak of?



Ms. Collette said:


> Alright. So the app hasn't been compromised.


No. Just the integrity of the app provider. In other news, the sun will set today.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Did "all they asked for" include your SS?
> 
> What is this "hub" you speak of?


After SS it was typical stuff DL#' address, etc... Everything Lyft already had about me.

Hub &#129315; . Fold out table in the corner of a Pep Boys at the time.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Selling your info may just be what keeps them from going under. 🤣


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yes, Lyft will randomly ask me to "verify my identity" in the driver app when I am trying to log on and asks for either my SS or drivers license number... don't know why, it is a little creepy and stupid but it's always been in the app, not an email, and always blocking me from logging on randomly while I am already driving (switching from uber to lyft) so I just punch it in and keep rolling...


*NO NO IT IS NOT ! NEVER DO THIS! 100%SCAM YOU ARE BEING ROBBED!

NEVER GIVE OUT YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION! UBER AND LYFT ALREADY HAVE IT!*


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> *NO NO IT IS NOT ! NEVER DO THIS! 100%SCAM YOU ARE BEING ROBBED!
> 
> NEVER GIVE OUT YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION! UBER AND LYFT ALREADY HAVE IT!*


Then why is lyft's own app asking for it to allow me to log on?



Ms. Collette said:


> Alright. So the app hasn't been compromised.


After doing some googling i've found 2 threads here on UP and one on reddit of drivers being asked to give their SS# in the lyft app for "identity verification" starting around July of last year which is about when it first asked me. It's happened to me at least 2 times maybe 3, people say it gets triggered every 6 months. Some people are going to the lyft hub for answers or calling support but they know nothing as usual. Seems like a cheap and lazy way to "verify identity" since they aren't able to afford a facial recognition system like uber.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Ms. Collette said:


> Doesn't seem right considering they just emailed me saying they'll never ask for personal info. Anyone else getting this?


Just scams - *Lyft* will not ask for personal Info, that you once provided.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> Then why is lyft's own app asking for it to allow me to log on?
> 
> 
> After doing some googling i've found 2 threads here on UP and one on reddit of drivers being asked to give their SS# in the lyft app for "identity verification" starting around July of last year which is about when it first asked me. It's happened to me at least 2 times maybe 3, people say it gets triggered every 6 months. Some people are going to the lyft hub for answers or calling support but they know nothing as usual. Seems like a cheap and lazy way to "verify identity" since they aren't able to afford a facial recognition system like uber.


I do not believe it is. I think you are mistaken or just plain lying.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I do not believe it is. I think you are mistaken or just plain lying.


I am not stupid or a liar, the request is coming directly from the driver app and blocks you from going online. You can google it.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just give them my super secret pin number for everything. 3858. Look it up on your pad.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

*Personal info*
Lyft will only ever request personal information using the SMS number, 61416.

Otherwise, no Lyft employee will contact you over phone, text, or e-mail asking for personal info unless you reach out to us first. Unless you contacted us first or the message is coming from the SMS number, 61416, don't provide the following info:


Phone number
Phone number verification code
Driver license
Credit card number
Bank info
If anyone ever asks for the above, it may not be Lyft. If you didn't reach out to us, the best thing to do is hang up or ignore the message.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ms. Collette said:


> Doesn't seem right considering they just emailed me saying they'll never ask for personal info. Anyone else getting this?


Don't give it to them, and you'll never have to pay taxes on your earnings!


----------

